# UK - Age guidance for vendors



## Hooked (16/2/21)

https://www.planetofthevapes.co.uk/news/vaping-news/2021-02-15_age-guidance-for-vendors-issued.html
15 Feb. 2021

"The Independent British Vape Trade Association (IBVTA) has issued a comprehensive age of sale guidance for vendors following a consultation process with its Primary Authority, Kent Trading Standards...

“Age of Sale Guidance for Vape Shops” is available for free download as a PDF from the IBVTA’s website. 
https://www.ibvta.org.uk/wp-content/uploads/2021/02/IBVTA-Age-of-Sale-Guidance-2021.pdf

In England & Wales it has been illegal to sell vape products to or allow adults to buy for anyone under the age of 18 since October 2015. In Scotland it is the same as England & Wales but has also been illegal not to operate an online age verification process or sell vape products in vending machines since 2017. Scottish businesses must also register their business on the Nicotine Vapour Products (NVP) Register. There is currently no legislation covering age of sale restrictions in Northern Ireland."

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 6


----------

